# Chernobyl milestone.



## Foxbat (Jun 8, 2016)

Units 1,2 and 3 are now clear of all undamaged fuel. They now change status from Nuclear Facility to Radioactive Waste Management Facility. Unit 4 (the one that suffered the accident) is due to have its New Safe Confinement (aka _The Shelter_) complete by 2017. This should help prevent any more radioactive releases and ultimately aid in the dismantling of the stricken reactor. It's a major milestone in the history of this plant.
Chernobyl units 1-3 now clear of damaged fuel

Here's atimeline of the accident. 
Timeline of events | The Chernobyl Gallery


----------

